# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  Current cost to install

## Wombat2

I've picked up a good deal on a2 kw system to add to my 3 kw. I have to arrange my own installer. The first quote is in at $1900 which sounds a lot for a days work   (cable is extra!) What should I be expecting for a sparky to instal and connect to grid with the necessary paperwork?

----------


## Bloss

What follows is about a new connection, but most still applies to your additional panels. 
So 
a) MUST use an accredited installer
b) unless it was the same installer then you have assumed a new risk by using a different installer
c) you now have three different warranty issues - the existing system, the new system components and the new installer and whatever they install
d) I assume that your inverter is able to accept the new panels 
Cheap does not necessarily mean good value. Depends really on what is included ie: are the local grid connection and approval charges and new meter installation etc included (maybe you need a new meter box too?) Unless you provide an itemised list hard to tell. Could be OK, might be high, might be great value. Note: Must be an accredited installer Accreditation - Find an installer and if they are not gaining the sale too then the straight out install only fee can be higher. 
Note to that in doing this you have already split the warranty obligations - the installer will warrant only the work they do and you will need to deal with whomever sold you the panels and inverter etc. Did that 'system' include all the DC cabling and switches or is the installer supposed to supply those. If the installer causes or finds any issues with the existing system then that could become messy. 
I reckon this is a not a good way to get a PV system (or upgrade) at all - might seem cheap, but means you carry a greater risk - a better way is to get whole system quotes. Setting up for a finger-pointing argy bargy if there are any problems at all. 
BYW - do not pay one cent (perhaps a small deposit) to any party until you have written confirmation from your electricity retailer that the system (or additional panels) has been connected to the grid. That will not be how the standard contracts are written - you should NOT sign a standard contract which requires you to pay before you have certainty that the system is working as intended and that can only be when you have a retailer accepting your power and offsetting your generation (or paying a FiT in Qld).

----------


## Wombat2

OK some water has flown under the bridge since first posting. Just to clarify - I am installing a complete 2Kw system in addition to the existing - this is the 'cleanest', less messy way of doing it as the original panels are a differenct voltage, current etc and too hard to match to new panels - so a separate system. I have contacted 3 other electrical installers -  only one has got back to me and taken the details and discussed it while looking at our place on Google Maps so had some idea of what he was looking at. - said he would send a quote but hasn't. 
All installers are flat out getting systems in before the end of the month. I found out as I have already claimed my multiplier RECs I will only get 1:1 certificates and this means the end of June has no bearing on my instalation so I am just holding off until the dust settles. Probably get a better deal when the work has a hiatus after the latest installation rush. 
Re-read the quote and the system specs - everything is provided in the system down to the last nut and bolt - the cable refered to in the instalation quote was earth strap and also circuit breakers in the meter box. my bad  :Doh:  
Our last power bill(credit note  :Wink 1:  ) came in the other day and showed our average daily consumption had dropped from 20Kw to 16Kw - if that has been due to all the LED lights I've installed it is a bigger saving than expected - and I have more to go and yet to change some of the wire wound transformers over. Next account will be interesting.

----------


## Bloss

Ah all good then - and good to wait in those circumstances too as there will be more competition in the market after 30 June.  :2thumbsup:

----------

